# Please Pray For Mark Morford's Soul



## LarryCook (Apr 21, 2005)

To All,

I came across an article by Mark Morford some weeks back as I was browsing the online edition of the SF Chronicle. He is a feature writer there. I was moved to write him an e-mail which he did not reply to. I then read a subsequent story of his and sent him a second e-mail. That brings you up to date. I firmly believe that if this man is called by God that he will receive Christ and, not unlike Paul, fall to the ground when he recognizes who it is he has been persecuting. I cannot say why my heart is so burdened by this man. I only know that I truly grieve for for him given his future without Christ.

I am setting below a link to his first article, then my first e-mail, then his second article, and lastly my second e-mail.

*Click Here For Mark's First Article*

*My first e-mail of 3/24/05:*

Mark,

I sense that your life is filled with anger and hopelessness. Oh, I don't mean that I think you never have a good time or that you never enjoy things for the moment. I am talking about that deepest part of you which you alone are intimately familiar with. Your words betray you. They are like fiery arrows and they burst forth in bitterness from your very core. 

As difficult as it is for you to believe, God really did create you. You really are guilty of treason against him. He really did provide a means for you to regain your relationship with him. I know that it is hard to believe. I know that you hate it. But believe me when I tell you that I know it is true. I tell you that because I have witnessed life springing forth within me. Of course, you are also free to disbelieve. 

I found a short passage by a Baptist minister that I will offer you. I only ask that you receive my words in the spirit that they are offered. That is, in love and from me to you as a glimmer of light in a deeply darkened world.

In love,
Larry Cook

Freedom From Sin by C. H. Spurgeon 

"Jesus said unto them, If ye seek Me, let these go their way." 

--John 18:8 

Mark, my soul, the care which Jesus manifested even in His hour of trial, towards the sheep of His hand! The ruling passion is strong in death. He resigns Himself to the enemy, but He interposes a word of power to set His disciples free. As to Himself, like a sheep before her shearers He is dumb and opened not His mouth, but for His disciples' sake He speaks with Almighty energy. Herein is love, constant, self-forgetting, faithful love. But is there not far more here than is to be found upon the surface? Have we not the very soul and spirit of the atonement in these words? The Good Shepherd lays down His life for the sheep, and pleads that they must therefore go free. The Surety is bound, and justice demands that those for whom He stands a substitute should go their way. 

In the midst of Egypt's bondage, that voice rings as a word of power, "Let these go their way." Out of slavery of sin and Satan the redeemed must come. In every cell of the dungeons of Despair, the sound is echoed, "Let these go their way," and forth come Despondency and Much-afraid. Satan hears the well-known voice, and lifts his foot from the neck of the fallen; and Death hears it, and the grave opens her gates to let the dead arise. Their way is one of progress, holiness, triumph, glory, and none shall dare to stay them in it. No lion shall be on their way, neither shall any ravenous beast go up thereon. "The hind of the morning" has drawn the cruel hunters upon himself, and now the most timid roes and hinds of the field may graze at perfect peace among the lilies of his loves. The thunder-cloud has burst over the Cross of Calvary, and the pilgrims of Zion shall never be smitten by the bolts of vengeance. 

Come, my heart, rejoice in the immunity which thy Redeemer has secured thee, and bless His name all the day, and every day.

*Click Here For Mark's Second Article*

*My second e-mail of 3/26/05:*

Mark,

Your column of this day spoke of a time of darkness and I had to ask myself the question, "Is Mark in a state of desperation or a state of despair?" Honesty, I must say that I am unable to discern which is the case. And anyway, what is the difference? Maybe there is very little difference in the two words. Maybe there is none. But I can say that much of my walk with God has been during times of desperation. There have been many dark periods during which I felt his love grow cold. There have been many times when I felt abandoned by him. But, as you said in your last paragraph, I chose to just believe. And in every case I found him to be faithful. Yes, it seemed that I had been forsaken, but with time it was apparent that this was not the case.

So what of the difference between despair and desparation? I believe that the key difference is either the presence or lack of hope. When life seems to have a choke hold on us and all around us seems to be bleak, dark and dying, we either have hope or we don't. Without hope, wouldn't one be said to be in true despair? But that hope which one in desperation holds to is what keeps him from falling into despair.

It would appear to me that your hope, at least as it pertains to the components of darkness in this day's article, lies in a political solution. I would comment that your hope, then, appears to be based on man. Is that right? I mean of course those men which you believe to be capable of restoring light to a darkened world. I would argue that while this is a faith that might keep you from moving from desperation into despair, it is one which you have to agree has no real chance of bringing pure light into our world.

And then so what of pure light or pure hope? Is that possible? I believe that it is. And as a result, when there comes into my life distress, difficulty, sadness, or any other kind of darkness I base my hope on something that is "other" worldly, something that is of pure light. Why, specifically, is the Christ of the bible that "something"? Surely there are countless other options. Aren't they all, to a degree, valid? Let me answer that question by stating that, if even one of them is true and correct, then that fact would render my hope completely foundationless. For it is the very premise of exclusivity that separates what the bible tells us about God, man, and the world (both now and to come) from all other belief systems.

But for this belief you think me to a fool. Why? Is it that my belief is founded in an unmerited love that would save me from the justice I deserve? Is it my belief that man was created in the image of his Creator? Is it my belief that there is a Father and that there is only one way, that being through his Son, to come to him? Mark, a hardened heart is a sad thing. All I ask of you is to look at this life and ask yourself why you don't want those things to be true. Why? Because whether you choose to believe them or not, they are true. To believe on them is to put self aside. To stand and move from the throne that you have placed yourself upon. To rightly acknowledge that the now and forever Lord of all creation is the one who deserves to be seated on that throne.

Mark, other than to tell you that love is my motivation and prayer is my vehicle, I have nothing else to say to you. I leave you with the following devotional penned again by Charles Haddon Spurgeon of late nineteenth century London. May your life be full and blest. May God's love penetrate your heart and may he call you with an irresistible grace.

my dear friend, I am yours truly,
Larry Cook

A Stranger With Thee by C. H. Spurgeon 
"I am a stranger with thee." 

--Psalm 39:12 

Yes, O Lord, with Thee, but not to Thee. All my natural alienation from Thee, Thy grace has effectually removed; and now, in fellowship with Thyself, I walk through this sinful world as a pilgrim in a foreign country. Thou art a stranger in Thine own world. Man forgets Thee, dishonours Thee, sets up new laws and alien customs, and knows Thee not. When Thy dear Son came unto His own, His own received Him not. He was in the world, and the world was made by Him, and the world knew Him not. Never was foreigner so speckled a bird among the denizens of any land as Thy beloved Son among His mother's brethren. It is no marvel, then, if I who live the life of Jesus, should be unknown and a stranger here below. 

Lord, I would not be a citizen where Jesus was an alien. His pierced hand has loosened the cords which once bound my soul to earth, and now I find myself a stranger in the land. My speech seems to these Babylonians among whom I dwell an outlandish tongue, my manners are singular, and my actions are strange. A Tartar would be more at home in Cheapside than I could ever be in the haunts of sinners. But here is the sweetness of my lot: I am a stranger with Thee. Thou art my fellow-sufferer, my fellow-pilgrim. Oh, what joy to wander in such blessed society! My heart burns within me by the way when thou dost speak to me, and though I be a sojourner, I am far more blest than those who sit on thrones, and far more at home than those who dwell in their ceiled houses. 

"To me remains nor place, nor time:
My country is in every clime;
I can be calm and free from care
On any shore, since God is there.
While place we seek, or place we shun,
The soul finds happiness in none:
But with a God to guide our way,
'Tis equal joy to go or stay."


----------



## openairboy (Apr 22, 2005)

Mark may be at the heart of John Leo's criticism. Is he the satirist over there?

openairboy


----------



## LarryCook (Jul 9, 2005)

In response to Mark's latest column, Click Here To Read It , I sent him the following email:

"But the truth is....God....loves to see..."

Mark, 

When I tell you what God says and give you scripture as my source you ignore me. You tell your readers what God says and cite no source. I would ask you to evaluate the foundation of your truth. Might you be suffering under a crafty deception? 

We both will one day face the consequences of our beliefs. I urge you to decide now if you truly hate the biblical God of Abraham, Issac, and David. If that is what is in your heart then let your life proceed thereafter as it might. Christ says in John chapter 10 verse 27, that, "My sheep hear my voice, and I know them, and they follow me." Does this one called Christ know you as one of his sheep? I pray that He does. 

Psalm 86:11
Teach me your way, O LORD,that I may walk in your truth; unite my heart to fear your name. 

regards,

Larry Cook


----------

